# Clear Coat/Epoxy Recommendation



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

I am doing some repair work to my Balsa Crankbaits, cracks, bills, chips, etc. and was hoping I could get some advice on a recommended Clear Coat or Epoxy. Namebrand and where to purchase would be great. I would like a very tough waterproof coating that will not yellow over time. 1 or 2 parts is not a big deal and I don't really need it to cure ASAP. Most important factors for me are to be able to apply a thin coat, would like it to be strong and waterproof, and must stay clear clear clear! Thanks in advance


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Guss,

For the bills, cracks and chips and for clearing devcon 2 ton epoxy (30 min) is super strong (2500lb) and is hard and clear (some have mentioned slight yellowing at times with UV, I have not experienced it, so may be a lot specific anomoly). The other option for a crystal clear and pretty tough clear is Envirotex lite, holds up to hook rash better and is beautifully clear. Both are 2 part epoxys. I buy my Envirotex at Menards (Home building supply store), and my devcon 2 ton epoxy at true Value hardware. Both can be purchased online as well.
I hope this helps, i'm sure others will have useful comments as well. Good luck,

MS


----------

